# Cortana - portrait



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

todays piece


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Mel,do you want to be a potrait artist?:wink:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

avni how could you tell


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I think that you are good artist and you must draw everything as me for to be master artist!:biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

avni................. you are as good as me, I just paint just 10.000 times slower than you x


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Mel,it's normal because I'm older and working the art 27 yrs. and I worked 60-70.000 times,I think you wiil work same as me when my age!:wink:


----------

